# HELP FOUND A WILD BABY RABBIT!!



## Sunshine acres (Jun 1, 2010)

ugh i love dogs but their instincts are mean, anyway, my beagle, Maddie, brought home a baby bunny, its eyes arent open yet. and i went to the vet and they gave me some milk replacer and i did what the directions said to do and she/he/it wont eat it, all she/he/it wants to do is lick my hand and i put some milk on my hand and she/he/it ate some of it. but i have a medicine dropper and she/he/it wont have anything to do with it. and Maddie kinda bit it and there is a cut above its shoulder blade and another one on it butt near its tail. can anyone help me?? i have not the slightest idea what to do. oh please help me


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 1, 2010)

I wound up raising two litters of wild bunnies, but they were a bit further along than yours (eyes were open, barely). Keep trying with the eyedropper, I also tried a dosing syringe. A lot of pet shops carry tiny little baby bottles put out by Pet-Ag, you might try one of those, if you can find one. Mine took a while to get the idea, but when the bunny  finally goes with it, they wrap their tongue around the tip and can put the formula away surprisingly fast. Bunnies nurse standing up until they get too big to fit under Momma, so holding the bunny with his back up, feet down may help. Be very careful not to get milk up his nose (but I imagine the vet told you that!).

Good luck!


----------



## Sunshine acres (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks for the reply, the vet didnt tell me that though but i just kinda had a feeling that if anything inhales liquid it will die. i found a site that said to rehydrate a baby bunny make sugar/salt water and i made that and she/he/it drank 1/2 tsp. so i guess thats good at least its drinking something rather than nothing. and it didnt really like the milk much, i dont blame it, it stinks lol


----------

